
Watch Infinity War's Thanos ban more than 350K people on Reddit - mirceal
https://www.cnet.com/news/infinity-war-thanos-ban-350k-people-on-reddit/
======
mirceal
This is hilarious. Apart from the involuntary stress testing reddit went
through (banning hundreds of thousands of users of a subreddit cannot be
something that happens every day), I find it very interesting that the would
thing took hours.

